# Nova Scotia Foam Hunter



## "Nova Hunter" (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello everyone, looking forward to some interesting threads and good tips.

WhiteTail Hunter and 3D competitor.

Love my Mathews!

"Nova Hunter"
*Drenelin LD*
*Z7*
Staff Shooter "Archers Paradise" 
www.archersparadise.ca


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Nova Hunter. Have fun here.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## "Nova Hunter" (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the greatings. 

_*"Nova Hunter"*_
*Drenelin LD*
*Z7*
Staff Shooter "Archers Paradise" 
www.archersparadise.ca


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

